
Apply HN – Madgigs "Staffing Accelerator" - kapitaldata
Madgigs is developing a platform for staffing-prenuers to help them realise their dreams of owning their own business.<p>Madgigs is an &quot;Technology Staffing Accelerator&quot;. We have created a platform that leverages crowdsourced insights to focus on markets, clients, products to help a staffing-prenuer build his&#x2F;her boutiuqe staffing firm.<p>Our goal: to help ten thousand (10,000) people start their own staffing company and accomplish a $1M (Million Dollars) in revenue in their first 12 months.<p>Our Value Proposition: Educate staffing-preneuers navigate the firecly competitve staffing landscape and learn all the various factes and nuances of staffing business through insights into clients and talent data; and to stay on risk-averse model that is built for success.<p>Who is it useful for? staffing-preneurs and wannabes.<p>How will be measuring our success? 
1) signups 2) revenue &amp; profit&#x2F;signup 3) growth of 1 &amp;2
======
qopp
One thing that might be a friction point reading this proposal (it was for me
anyway), is that I don't know what a "staffing-prenuer" is, and a quick google
search raised more questions then it answered. Is it someone who starts a
staffing agency like a restaurateur?

Sorry this might just be me; but I just wanted to let you know.

~~~
kapitaldata
Appreciate your comments. A Staffing-preneur refers to any Technical
Recruiters who are entrepreneurs.

Would you have considered the proposal if I simply addressesed them as
staffing entrepreuers? Or what would you have addressed them as? Open to
suggestions/ideas.

My goal is to democratize entrepreurship amongst Technical Recruiters,
especially those that are just out of college and struggling to find a job.

~~~
qopp
Ah I see. I think you can use the term but saying:

> A Staffing-preneur refers to any Technical Recruiters who are entrepreneurs.

At the beginning would have helped me. It's always hard to know whether or not
to use or explain buzzwords, but keep in mind proposals might be read by lots
of different kinds of people, so it's okay to be cautious.

~~~
kapitaldata
Thank you qopp. Your suggestion is most definitely appreciated.

------
ubrahma
I have personally evaluated madgigs website and business model. I found it
extremely well designed and well conceptualized end to end solution for all
staffing and execution needs -- from recruitment, interview, managing client
list and following up on timesheets. A total ERP system for staffing companies

------
bing_dai
Question regarding the goal - helping 10,000 people accomplish $1M in revenue
in their first 12 months.

10,000 * $1M = $10B (per year). That is a very big number. It implies that the
market you are addressing is at the very least $10B. Could you explain why the
market is that big?

~~~
jonligon
The staffing industry market is close to $150 Billion. The largest technical
staffing firm does over $8 Billion itself. It is a big industry.

------
anushaanand
The word staffing seems to confuse me. Reading further, helped me understand
that its only for technical staffs. I love what you do under value
proposition, as data analysis of the current market will be of great guidance.

~~~
kapitaldata
Thank you Anushaanand.

www.madgigs.com - review of the site as it were today will give you a bit more
understanding of the solution/platform.

I could provide more details on the market size and opportunity.

